
Panel of graphics experts discusses Vulkan - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/panel-discusses-vulkan-khronos-paris-chapter
======
EwanG
Vulkan is the successor to OpenGL - this discusses what that means and some of
the decisions that went into it's design and implementation.

~~~
saidajigumi
That's perhaps overstating the case right now. Vulkan is _much_ lower level
than OpenGL, not to mention the many libraries, engines, and tool suites built
on top of OpenGL (and OpenGL's traditional competitors). Vulkan is an
interesting development, but it's still very young and I'd say its future is
far from certain. I think this article pulls out some of the tensions well,
esp. in things like the differing perspectives of IHVs vs. ISVs.

Speaking personally, I'm mostly curious as to whether Vulkan is positioned to
help show the way out of the GPU driver hell that the industry seems to be in
right now. Related, will we see any vendors come forward with open source
Vulkan drivers, perhaps even precipitating public discussions between IHVs and
ISVs over software vs. driver vs. hardware performance issues? Hope springs
eternal... ;-)

Robert Menzel's "Should I Switch to Vulkan?" flowchart is one way to get a
quick read on Vulkan's positioning vs. other options:

[https://twitter.com/renderpipeline/status/699501481632886786](https://twitter.com/renderpipeline/status/699501481632886786)

~~~
moonchrome
Vulkan is much lower level than OpenGL but that's not very relevant - you can
easily have a layer that sits on top and provides higher level utilities - the
advantage over OpenGL being that your layer is transparent and a part of your
code base/environment which you can debug _and_ modify - not some BLOB driver.

Realistically the reason why Vulkan is not that interesting outside of AAA
games is that OpenGL ES 2 became ubiquitous only recently and it took years
for stuff like web browsers to implement it and then there's all the mobile
fragmentation, and finally there's Apple with their own standards and API.

OpenGL ES3 is not even close yet and it's exposing tech that's been available
for close to a decade now on desktop.

Best case scenario for Vulkan adoption is someone comes up with a really good
OpenGL OSS/Apache licensed (no patents or copyleft) implementation on top of
it, everyone agrees it's a good implementation and just ships that on top of
native Vulkan drivers.

